# some results of UKC 4/18 Athens



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

What a fun show!!!! All the dogs did excellent. Teardrop got his 2nd leg. Hemi gave all that he could and got a first. And Lil Blu went above and beyond and got 1st out of 19 dogs and went on to win the body pound trophy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice job guys!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey man sorry i missed it.... we got stuck with a female in heat and our pups came back with kennel cough from the kennel we left them at over here the last time we were down with you guys..... It's jumped around a bit from each dog... We will try to see you all again soon. Rolex is doing great but he still aint ready to pull for any of us... we will keep practicing. Congrats on your wins.... I hope you got the "stomping" right....lol... I know you didn't have a track here...lmao


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like the dogs had a blast!

how much did each dog pull?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics! I love the one of the baby


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations! Best of luck today as well!

Wish we could have gone but alas, work beckons. lol

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats man, way to go!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

THe second day was good too. More friends = more fun. Teardrop and blu both pulled the same weight. 1560. Pulling on dirt is harder than I thought. Blu got her UWPCH wohooooo. And Teardrop got his uwp.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are some pics. That Chase dog did excellent. Gotta love the lipstick.


----------

